
"Live" from China: LunaTik Manufacturing - ghurlman
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1104350651/tiktok-lunatik-multi-touch-watch-kits/posts/44218
======
Andrenid
I love watching videos about manufacturing the stuff we use every day. My PVR
is pretty much completely full of "How it's made", "Factory Made", etc. The
fact that I pre-ordered a LunaTik watch band makes this one especially
interesting.

Also, watching them work that raw rubber/plastic (I had to watch with no
audio, at work, so not sure exactly what it was) is very hypnotic.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Silicon. Yeah, wasn't it cool?

